# video surveillance with webcam-rec or stream software sugg.?

## Mgiese

hi there,

not sure if this is the right place ... mods dont be upset  :Very Happy:  but somehow this is security related, isn`t it?

i just installed my notebook webcam with V4L. now i am wondering what to do in order to use the device for video surveilance ??

the same machine has apache installed and i would like to make a connection between the /video0 device and the apache, so i would be possible from any place on earth to reach the webcam. it would also be enough to take a screenshot say every 5 seconds and place the *.jpg in a directory thats symlinked to the apache dir. all i need is a proper software, and i`d like to ask here  :Very Happy: 

i tried xawtv, but it does not recognise my webcam ??

skype works, but is it possible to set up skype to auto answering calls ?

BTW : Bus 001 Device 002: ID 05c8:0403 Cheng Uei Precision Industry Co., Ltd (Foxlink) - thats the webcam ...(HP 625)

----------

## gerdesj

Sounds like a job for Zone Minder.

Funnily enough I wrote a wiki article on it recently: http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/ZoneMinder

Cheers

Jon

----------

## Mgiese

hmm, i guess i can set it up, but then how to use this, or does it come with some php or html code as interface ??

thanks again

----------

